# New cutting boards.



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning all,
Here I go with another impulse buy! I believe you can't have too any boards. And I've grown fond of the bamboo boards. The couple that has been used for a couple years now are holding up very well. If they are dulling the blades I'm not seeing it so far. Plus, I have a great sharpener if they are. 
So, while cruising around the other day these popped up.








They'll be put into action after they get a few coats of oil. The price was nice. 20.00 for the both of them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow nice find and a great price Steve.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 18, 2019)

Way to go Steve!

We just bought a 4 pack from Home Depot of all places at a reasonable price.


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice boards Steve. I got a new maple cutting board for Christmas last year.

I need to look at that butcher block conditioner, how do you like it? I’ve been using mineral oil on mine.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2019)

Were did u find that deal?
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

tropics said:


> Were did u find that deal?
> Richie



Found them on Amazon. Just went and looked. They are out of stock. Not surprising considering they were about 7.00 cheaper from anywhere else I looked. I see they are listed for 27.00 on other sites.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice boards Steve. I got a new maple cutting board for Christmas last year.
> 
> I need to look at that butcher block conditioner, how do you like it? I’ve been using mineral oil on mine.



I like it better then just mineral oil. It is easier to apply because you don't have to worry about it dripping all over. It is like a cream/jell out of the bottle. I bought it at Lowes.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

I believe I got that same board for Christmas last year and love mine. In my area Burlington has some really nice looking bamboo boards cheap. There was a set of three that I’m thinking of getting to use a charcuterie boards.   So should I be oiling the bamboo?


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Good morning all,
> Here I go with another impulse buy! I believe you can't have too any boards. And I've grown fond of the bamboo boards. The couple that has been used for a couple years now are holding up very well. If they are dulling the blades I'm not seeing it so far. Plus, I have a great sharpener if they are.
> So, while cruising around the other day these popped up.
> 
> ...


Heck of a deal. Where could one find a nice bamboo board?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

I have a couple of bamboo boards & they definitely will take a beating. I cut meat on them & wash them with soap & water. And every once in a while I put some mineral oil on them. I also have a couple of Boos Blocks & they are a pain in the ass to keep up. They need to be sanded or scraped & oiled often, but they are very soft & kind to my knives!
Al


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I like it better then just mineral oil. It is easier to apply because you don't have to worry about it dripping all over. It is like a cream/jell out of the bottle. I bought it at Lowes.



That’s good then, yeah I make a mess with it. I’m gonna grab some


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Heck of a deal. Where could one find a nice bamboo board?


Heck of a deal on Amazon today , click on the $5 off coupon box and it’s $14.95  for a nice extra large one.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2019)

xray said:


> I need to look at that butcher block conditioner,


Good stuff . Mineral oil and bees wax . A must for end grain boards . Seals gaps and cuts . About 10 bucks a bottle here . I just did 4 boards for Christmas gifts . 3 coats on each , still have half the bottle left .


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks Steve


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Good stuff . Mineral oil and bees wax . A must for end grain boards . Seals gaps and cuts . About 10 bucks a bottle here . I just did 4 boards for Christmas gifts . 3 coats on each , still have half the bottle left .



I checked my local Lowe’s, it’s in stock. I never had a real wood cutting board that required maintenance, so this is all new to me. I used mineral oil, works well but is messy.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2019)

xray said:


> I checked my local Lowe’s, it’s in stock. I never had a real wood cutting board that required maintenance, so this is all new to me. I used mineral oil, works well but is messy.


Don't put so much on at one time ,,, LOL . 
That's where I buy it . It's in by the wood stains / wax and polish . Paint department . 
Pick up some clean rags . One to apply , one to buff .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Good stuff . Mineral oil and bees wax . A must for end grain boards . Seals gaps and cuts . About 10 bucks a bottle here . I just did 4 boards for Christmas gifts . 3 coats on each , still have half the bottle left .




Yep.  I even use it on my wood cooking utensiles and knife handles.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yep.  I even use it on my wood cooking utensiles and knife handles.


Me too . Wooden spoons and knives .


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 18, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Heck of a deal on Amazon today , click on the $5 off coupon box and it’s $14.95  for a nice extra large one.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 18, 2019)

What knife sharpener are you using?


Steve H said:


> Good morning all,
> Here I go with another impulse buy! I believe you can't have too any boards. And I've grown fond of the bamboo boards. The couple that has been used for a couple years now are holding up very well. If they are dulling the blades I'm not seeing it so far. Plus, I have a great sharpener if they are.
> So, while cruising around the other day these popped up.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Me too . Wooden spoons and knives .


Man I have to start doing this on our wooden spoons. I use bamboo spoons a lot when cooking.


----------



## xray (Dec 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Don't put so much on at one time ,,, LOL .
> That's where I buy it . It's in by the wood stains / wax and polish . Paint department .
> Pick up some clean rags . One to apply , one to buff .



It’s not that much, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> What knife sharpener are you using?







__





						Knife sharpener
					

Morning all. The other day I was going through our knife collection. And it ranges from ultra cheapies to better quality blades. And some of them are in rough shape. No major dings. But quite dull. I have a decent set of Arkansas stones and some rods. But, I wanted something that could give me a...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I believe I got that same board for Christmas last year and love mine. In my area Burlington has some really nice looking bamboo boards cheap. There was a set of three that I’m thinking of getting to use a charcuterie boards.   So should I be oiling the bamboo?



It is recommended that you do. I'm also seeing here that people also treat their wooden utensils as well. I never thought of that.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2019)

tropics said:


> Thanks Steve



No problem!


----------

